# Modern Arnis Seminar in London Ontario



## Roland (Mar 8, 2002)

:ubercool: 
This is just a quick note to let everyone know that Timothy Hartman will be conducting a Modern Arnis seminar at my school in 
London Ontario on 
Saturday April 13, 2002 at 2:30 p.m. 
Cost will be $35 in advance. 

This will be an open seminar for anyone wanting to attend, but will also be usesd as preparation time for those planning on attending the WMAA camp in May in Buffalo. 
Please pass this along to anyone interested. 

Please reply back, or call me, for any more information, or if you would like flyers sent to you. 
(519) 659-0521 

A. Paul Dawdy


----------



## Roland (Mar 25, 2002)

Just wanted to plug our little shin dig in London, hope to see you guys there.
You can also e-mail Paul at apdawdy@hotmail.com

:hammer:


----------



## Roland (Apr 13, 2002)

A very big Thank You to everyone I got to work out with today at the seminar. It was a great time. 
Got through a lot of material, and got to meet some guys that I have heard about but never trained with before.
Paul Janulis, Mark Banez, Jaybacca, all great guys, and so were their students.
A very big turn out too for such a last minute event, 25 people.
Those getting ready to test next month were just awesome.
Hope to see you all next time.

:boing2:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2002)

I had hoped to make this but a training injury prevented it! I'm glad it turned out well.


----------

